# اعمالى على السوليد وركس solidworks



## أحمد رأفت (29 أغسطس 2010)

هذة اعمالى على solidworks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLYnYPpNlW0

http://www.yousolid.com/ahmed-raafat-robot.html





















​


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (29 أغسطس 2010)

ما شاء الله شغل جميل
ومادام أنت مهتم بالسوليدووركس إن شاء أنشئ معك منافسة بعد انتهاء رمضان على طرح أعمال أكثر


----------



## lovely_mhmd (30 أغسطس 2010)

أبو أنس المصري قال:


> ما شاء الله شغل جميل
> ومادام أنت مهتم بالسوليدووركس إن شاء أنشئ معك منافسة بعد انتهاء رمضان على طرح أعمال أكثر


وانا ان شاء الله معاكم في المنافسة دي


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (1 سبتمبر 2010)

انا برة المنافسة انا لسة ببدء بس شغل حلو


----------



## ديدين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله
ربي يكون في عونك


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (4 سبتمبر 2010)

عايز نصيحة قبل ما ابدء فى البرنامج


----------



## ههشام (12 سبتمبر 2010)

رسومات هائلة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (14 سبتمبر 2010)

وانا موافق على المنافسة حدد مكان والزمان وانشاء الله ربنا يوفقنا


----------



## حسام حسن سليم (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بمناسبه المنافسه ممكن اطلب طلب يتعمل على السوليدوورك
عايز رسمه للغراب المتحرك مثبت باستخدام جريده مسننه وترس
بس ياريت بسرعه


----------



## eng.mdw (25 ديسمبر 2010)

حسام حسن سليم قال:


> بمناسبه المنافسه ممكن اطلب طلب يتعمل على السوليدوورك
> عايز رسمه للغراب المتحرك مثبت باستخدام جريده مسننه وترس
> بس ياريت بسرعه




http://www.3dconte+ntcentral.com/Search.aspx?arg=tailstock

قم بإزالة علامة الـ + من الرابط لكي يعمل .. لان الرابط لا يعمل اذا كتبته في المشاركة بدونها


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شغل رائع بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------

